# Earthbound/Mother Medly - Piano



## Burnedmagix (Dec 13, 2009)

I arranged 3 themes from the earthbound/mother series and made it into a piano piece :l

it goes from Smiles and Tears to MOTHER 3 Love theme to 8 Melodies.

I guess you can call it 16 melodies?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yr7s9QxwYco

BTW, this was 2 hours before I have to play this on stage at a recital this evening. Wish me luck


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 13, 2009)

Simply beautiful! 5/5!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow! I fail when trying to play a song on the piano, but the way you play it is beautiful!


----------



## Wankare (Dec 16, 2009)

you're very talented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( secretly fan )


----------



## Maz7006 (Dec 16, 2009)

Great stuff

You got skill


----------



## Raika (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice piano skills you got there.


----------



## Elritha (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just curious, how long did you practice that piece?


----------

